# Oliver: Defend'N



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Gorgeous picture!!!!! Oliver is so handsome.....


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, what a gorgeous picture!! Beautiful and handsome boy!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW Fantastic picture! What a handsome boy!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Stunning picture!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

OH, that is just gorgeous!! What a good looking boy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Great picture!!!

Is that Lake Ontario ??? 

It looks COLD!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous picture, Oliver is a beautiful boy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Outstanding Boy!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

this is one of my absolute favorites of Oliver!!!!!!!!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Gorgeous!
I'd have that printed on a canvas and hang it on the wall if I were you!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Whoa- what a beautiful boy!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

CStrong73 said:


> Gorgeous!
> I'd have that printed on a canvas and hang it on the wall if I were you!


TOLD YA G!!!!!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That is beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, stunning! What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a gorgeous picture and a beautiful dog!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I love this photo! Awesome!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow!! It would take a professional 2 hrs to set that shot up and another 2 hrs to pose Oliver,,,just beautiful!!! ♥


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

What a gorgeous dog! And very pretty surroundings. If it was me I would hang it on the wall for everyone to see, like other people mentioned!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome Awesome Pic!!!! So so Regal!!!!!:::


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Bumping Up!


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness, he is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Bumping Up!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow...stunning picture...dog and scenery!!!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Stunning photo! And gorgeous boy!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great picture!! He is the most handsome, happy boy!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Great photo! Very Handsome Young Man!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow - calendar cover! Handsome boy and great picture,


----------

